# Persian cat not breeding !



## manutd99 (May 20, 2012)

I got 2 persian cats, both are twins, one is male and other is female.. they are both around 2 years old now.

I was wondering when do they start having kittens? our female cat started going into heat as early as 6 months but our male cat has never done anything .. Now the male cat is 2 years old and so is the female but still no kittens..

Im worried that there's something wrong with the male cat.. Could there be ?


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

You want to breed brother and sister?? Or they from seperate twins??


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Must have been too warm under their bridge.

No feeding the troll people!


----------



## ragdoll31 (May 17, 2012)

Hello ,

you say in this he is a twin to the girl. 

If this is the case please do not breed brother and sister this is incest and there is a good chance of birth defects with the kittens. 

I would personally be booking them both in ASAP for neutering I'm guessing they are not on the active register and so really they should not be breeding related or not. and even if they are please find non related partners for them it will be for the best 

I would love to see pics of them


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Shrap said:


> Must have been too warm under their bridge.
> 
> No feeding the troll people!


Is it "half-term" already


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

:lol: :dita: :lol:


Must say the stories are getting a bit easy to spot


----------



## ragdoll31 (May 17, 2012)

Have I missed something ? lol


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

ragdoll31 said:


> Have I missed something ? lol


Well I would say this is a very good example of someone on a wind up to get a reaction 

Though in this forum you never know, it could be genuine!! If it is, then the OP need's some help if they think it's right to breed these cats


----------



## jess91 (Jun 28, 2011)

Deary me ...


----------



## manutd99 (May 20, 2012)

Haha, you guys think im just trolling around.. lol

Well i come from a country where there aren't many rules regarding animals and there are hardly any vets around. I got these 2 kittens from someone i know and i've had them ever since.

I dont "want" to breed them, Yes im perfectly aware of the defects kittens can have if they breed brother and sister but i have these 2 twins and they are brother and sister and they do live together in the same house. Im quite relieved they havent got any kittens yet, since i dont think i could be handling it but im surprised that they havent had any kittens yet. At what age do males mature?

So would they have kittens or not? And from where i come from, there is no "active register" for animals or anything.


----------



## lottiewolf (Apr 21, 2012)

of course you can have kittens. why dont you get them sprayed and neuterd?


----------



## manutd99 (May 20, 2012)

lottiewolf said:


> of course you can have kittens. why dont you get them sprayed and neuterd?


Hardly any vets around here ! Would have to go on a long long drive to get to the nearest vet and its also very expensive.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

manutd99 said:


> Hardly any vets around here ! Would have to go on a long long drive to get to the nearest vet and its also very expensive.


Well I should imagine the journey and expense would be equal if not more if the female were to develop a life threatening Pyometra which happens when they are left to call repeatedly, or if she did fall pregnant and have problems during the birth.
Just stop messing around and get the poor cats neutered as any half decent human being would have done long ago.


----------



## AngelEyes92 (Jan 30, 2012)

Quite why you would take on sibling kittens of opposite sex knowing that you cannot get to a vets is beyond me. What if one of them were to fall ill? It would be a case of "tough sh*t, let them die" would it? 

It's also deeply concerning that you don't seem at all bothered that they are both entire, so a possibility of kittens is highly likely. 

You need to seriously re think your priorities here. Your male is mature NOW. You WILL need to keep them apart when the female is in season. Cats don't understand that they are brother and sister. Don't be deluded into thinking that they won't mate; they won't think twice about it. 

I don't know what part of the world you're from but I find it very hard to believe that a cat lover and owner would put the welfare of the cats (especially the female) at risk (womb infections, labouring problems, pyometra, etc ect) just because you can't be bothered to drive to a vet. Perhaps if you knew it would be such an issue then you shouldn't have got the cats. It's common sense that they'll need to visit a vet AT LEAST once in their lives. 

Please, consider what has been said here.


----------



## manutd99 (May 20, 2012)

Wow talk about being harsh !

1. I'll have to travel to another city to meet a vet
2. If i didnt adopt these kittens, they would have been left on the road like THOUSANDS of stray animals in our country with no control.
3. I didnt take breeding into consideration at the time of adoption. I thought they are animals and brother and sister didnt matter much to them when mating
4. Not every country has great rules and protection for animals like the UK. Our country has enough problems to deal with and animal security and safety is the last thing on the government's mind.

There are thousands of stray cats and dogs on the roads, most of them die and there is no proper formal authority for taking care of stray animals. What option do i have? do i NOT take these animals in and let them die on the streets? I know how to take care of my pets and believe me i am doing the best that i can given the resources over here regarding animals.

Now if you guys have stopped bashing me for being so "irresponsible" would you rather concentrate on what i asked?

- What sort of defects can there be if sister and brother mate?
- At what age does the male mature and become ready for mating?
- Could it indicate a problem in the male since he's 2 year old and hasnt mated? (I dont WANT to get them to mate, im just worried that the male has some problems.. also made this thread about him: http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-training-behaviour/237047-nervous-persian-cat.html)
- What should i do to make sure these animals are able to live a healthy life if i cannot get them spayed or neutered?
- Would getting either one of the cats spayed/neutered be enough or do i have to get them both spayed/neutered?

Thanks!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

What country are you in? Outer Mongolia?

If vet visits are so expensive and so far away, then why take on the responsibilty of 2 cats?

You say you dont 'want to breed them' ...... why get a male and female then, knowing full well you wouldn't be doing the responsible thing by neutering them?

I personally dont think you have thought about the consequences of getting these cats.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

manutd99 said:


> Haha, you guys think im just trolling around.. lol
> 
> Well i come from a country where there aren't many rules regarding animals *and there are hardly any vets around*. I got these 2 kittens from someone i know and i've had them ever since.


What country are you from then? I assume it isnt as backward in other respects,since your avatar would suggest you can follow English "football "or is that just a lucky guess.


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

manutd99 said:


> - What sort of defects can there be if sister and brother mate?
> - At what age does the male mature and become ready for mating?
> - Could it indicate a problem in the male since he's 2 year old and hasnt mated? (I dont WANT to get them to mate, im just worried that the male has some problems.. also made this thread about him: http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-training-behaviour/237047-nervous-persian-cat.html)
> - What should i do to make sure these animals are able to live a healthy life if i cannot get them spayed or neutered?
> ...


1. As you do not know if these 'twins' shared the same parentage it can be anything from deafness, blindness, still born kittens, severe congenital defects...your guess would be as good as ours

2. Not a vet or feline behaviourist so have no idea. Could be he is maturing late. Could be a congenital defect due to inbreeding. Without assessing the cat who knows if it is a health or behavioural issue.

3. The female should be spayed or she will be in pain each time she goes into call without being mated with the risk of Pyrometra. (Google it! you obviously have internet access) 
Male cat will spray (very unpleasant) and have severe agression if he is not neutered and cannot be mated to *his* satisfaction. 
You are asking an impossible question here, as part of having a healthy cat is to deal with neutering/spaying.

If you don't get her spayed you are adding to the already dire situation of stray cats you state your country has.

Did you know one female cat can produce 18,000 cats in her lifetime if each of her cats also remain unneutered. I am assuming you do not have space for 18,000 cats in your house!

4. If you can get one spayed/neutered, why not both. 

Incidentally, which country _are_ you in, which has access to the internet within range, but no vets!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Actually I don't find this hard to believe. We forget that our nation is amongst the most advanced in the world as far as animal welfare is concerned. There are many many countries where cats and dogs are simply vermin and many more where a cat or dog might be lucky enough to have a home but the methods of population control involve drowning kittens at best - yes I said at best. No I am not going into details because I still wish I did not know the worst.

If the parents of these cats are unrelated then probably there would be no issues with the kittens. Of course you have no way of knowing that and of course with the situation you describe you do not want to be producing kittens anyway. If it is possible to get the girl spayed that would at least solve the immediate problem. If that can't be done then I really don't know what else to advise.

2 years is late for a male to be showing no interest in girls but not completely unknown.

Liz


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Rep for Lumboo.Great post.


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

Bjt said:


> Rep for Lumboo.Great post.


Thank you


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Since you haven't put where you live in your profile (country, maybe city) most people here will assume you are in the US, and therefore have access to a vet.

I strongly advise you to get both of them neutered even though it's not easy for you to do so. It is strongly in both their best interests.

The female is at risk not only from pregnancy (Persians are one of the breeds most likely to need a caesarian section), but also pyometria (infection in the uterus) and breast cancer if she remains entire. The male may well start to spray urine, and mature tom cats have disgusting smelling urine. He may well also get sexually frustrated and become aggressive.

If you would add the country and city you live in, you might find folks a little less abrasive.


----------



## manutd99 (May 20, 2012)

lizward said:


> Actually I don't find this hard to believe. We forget that our nation is amongst the most advanced in the world as far as animal welfare is concerned. There are many many countries where cats and dogs are simply vermin and many more where a cat or dog might be lucky enough to have a home but the methods of population control involve drowning kittens at best - yes I said at best. No I am not going into details because I still wish I did not know the worst.
> 
> If the parents of these cats are unrelated then probably there would be no issues with the kittens. Of course you have no way of knowing that and of course with the situation you describe you do not want to be producing kittens anyway. If it is possible to get the girl spayed that would at least solve the immediate problem. If that can't be done then I really don't know what else to advise.
> 
> ...


Thanks and also thanks to other people who were kind enough to post something which was actually useful.

I think ill go some other forum with nicer people though. Thanks alot and do some research regarding animals and pets in asia. Not everyone comes from UK or US or Europe for that matter. There are people in this world who are from countries who dont even have proper rules for humans, how do you expect them to have rules for animals.

Bye


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

manutd99 said:


> Thanks and also thanks to other people who were kind enough to post something which was actually useful.
> 
> I think ill go some other forum with nicer people though. Thanks alot and do some research regarding animals and pets in asia. Not everyone comes from UK or US or Europe for that matter. There are people in this world who are from countries who dont even have proper rules for humans, how do you expect them to have rules for animals.
> 
> Bye


My Dad had two cats in India in the 40-50's. He came from a poor background without enough food for the family, let alone the luxury of pets, which only the rich could afford.

He fought to keep them and worked extra hours of tuition to pay for anything they needed. He had both male cats neutered (yes, in those days though I dread to think how it was done!) and both ate rice and meat from his plate. My childhood cat was named after one of his cats!

Don't give me that 'not in the West' b*llocks - if you didn't want to do the decent thing then you shouldn't have taken on the cats. By knowingly taking on a brother and sister without neutering you have potentially caused more harm to future kittens than allowing the two cats on the street to mate with a range of partners, which would at least ensure healthier kittens.

All you were given here was the truth, so if you can't handle it and want to be given praise for your selfish and foolish choices, go and happily join another forum. But don't you dare put down genuinely caring people from Asian countries who do the best by their pets despite having sub standard human living. You make a mockery of their wisdom and choice to educate themselves which truly angers me


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

manutd99 said:


> Not everyone comes from UK or US or Europe for that matter. There are people in this world who are from countries who dont even have proper rules for humans, how do you expect them to have rules for animals.


I accept that. The difficulty is that you don't say where you live - surely there is no reason why you can't at least tell us what country you live in?

Liz


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

manutd99 said:


> Hardly any vets around here ! Would have to go on a long long drive to get to the nearest vet and its also very expensive.


So go on a long drive.



manutd99 said:


> Wow talk about being harsh !
> 
> 1. I'll have to travel to another city to meet a vet
> 2. If i didnt adopt these kittens, they would have been left on the road like THOUSANDS of stray animals in our country with no control.
> ...


Driving to another city to see a vet is something that most of us do all the time. I will go a very long way for a decent vet. I appreciate that you say you saved these kittens, but you are not doing them any favours by leaving them entire and living together.

Both need doing for various reasons, the female because they constantly call and get frustrated, and she can also develop illnesses. The male because pretty soon he is going to be spraying all over your house and stinking the place out. Also if he does get out, he could be impregnating every female cat he finds. There are probably health reasons as well, but I am not an expert on cats.

You really have to do something now. If they should mate and produce kittens, what happens if something goes wrong? If the mother cat is having difficulties or dies in childbirth, the kittens all starve because they need more than food from the mother - are you going to say "oh, shucks. The vet is too far away?"


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

manutd99 said:


> Thanks and also thanks to other people who were kind enough to post something which was actually useful.
> 
> I think ill go some other forum with nicer people though. Thanks alot and do some research regarding animals and pets in asia. Not everyone comes from UK or US or Europe for that matter. There are people in this world who are from countries who dont even have proper rules for humans, how do you expect them to have rules for animals.
> 
> Bye


I'm afraid if you join any animal forum and tell them that you have entire siblings, one of each sex, living together and can't be arsed to take them to the vet because it is too far, you are going to get far ruder responses than you have here.

At least you have been given good advice, you really should try to take it.


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok so he (?) lives in Asia! I have lived in the Philippines, China and now Thailand and I have always managed to find a vet for my animals.

Sometimes you have to travel for the good health of your pets and it would only really take one trip and it would ensure the lives of your cats. It can't be nice living with a calling queen especially when you could make her life so much better and less stressful

I have to say with all the stray cats around I am surprised she has never been caught by a wandering tom! Maybe she is infertile and that is why there are no kittens?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

BlueBeagle said:


> Ok so he (?) lives in Asia! I have lived in the Philippines, China and now Thailand and I have always managed to find a vet for my animals.
> 
> Sometimes you have to travel for the good health of your pets and it would only really take one trip and it would ensure the lives of your cats. It can't be nice living with a calling queen especially when you could make her life so much better and less stressful
> 
> I have to say with all the stray cats around I am surprised she has never been caught by a wandering tom! Maybe she is infertile and that is why there are no kittens?


We can only hope.


----------

